# Any Antheil fans?



## PianoMan

I was introduced to George Antheil a few years ago when I got to play the piano part to his "A Jazz Symphony", and have decided to take a look at some of his solo piano stuff recently. I picked up a pair of Toccatas of his from the 40's, and am planning to look at his Sonata Sauvage as well. Does anyone have any other suggestions for his solo piano stuff? Or any of his other works just for listening?

Sonata Sauvage: 




Toccatas:


----------



## PianoMan

Heh, I guess not!


----------



## elgar's ghost

You aren't alone. I thought there'd be a better reaction to this thread, especially from the US contingent! I have a Naxos disc of his Ballet Mecanique plus his short Serenade no. 1, the Symphony for Five Instruments and the Concert for Chamber Orchestra. It seems he mellowed a lot after the brouhaha over his Les Six-influenced Ballet Mecanique died down (he revised it himself towards the end of his life, presumably to make it more 'accessible', or at least less 'Parisienne'). I like what I've heard but maybe he toned down his style once he got back to the States simply because he tired of being remembered as an another American in Paris associated with the likes of Cocteau, Man Ray and Satie.


----------



## PianoMan

elgars ghost said:


> You aren't alone. I thought there'd be a better reaction to this thread, especially from the US contingent! I have a Naxos disc of his Ballet Mecanique plus his short Serenade no. 1, the Symphony for Five Instruments and the Concert for Chamber Orchestra. It seems he mellowed a lot after the brouhaha over his Les Six-influenced Ballet Mecanique died down (he revised it himself towards the end of his life, presumably to make it more 'accessible', or at least less 'Parisienne'). I like what I've heard but maybe he toned down his style once he got back to the States simply because he tired of being remembered as an another American in Paris associated with the likes of Cocteau, Man Ray and Satie.


Ha, you'd think the self described "bad boy of music" would want to keep up his image. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## ollv

oh yes, 
I like it. But if your asked me which composition is best, I would answer jazz sonata.


----------



## ollv

and I hope it is more efficient to put this message to another forum, classical maybe ?


----------

